# Nook at Best Buy



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I was surprised to receive and e-mail from Best Buy offering the Nook and M-Edge Nook covers!  I expected it to remain proprietary to Barnes and Noble.

I haven't read the Nook boards recently.  I wonder if they have worked through the bugs and increased customer satisfaction.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I haven't read the Nook boards recently. I wonder if they have worked through the bugs and increased customer satisfaction.


I got a chance to look at a friend's Nook that she bought on the 11th of this month. I opened a new book and it immediately froze, I couldn't turn from the first page. The book took a long time to load, too.

Me: How do you turn the pages?
Her: Just press the button on the side.
Me: I am pressing the button on the side.
Her: Here, let me see. Oh. I guess it's frozen.

So apparently they haven't worked out all the bugs. Purely for comparison purposes (and not at all because I feel like a wise consumer), my K2 hasn't given me one speck of trouble since I got it in October.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

concrete_queen said:


> I got a chance to look at a friend's Nook that she bought on the 11th of this month. I opened a new book and it immediately froze, I couldn't turn from the first page. The book took a long time to load, too.
> 
> Me: How do you turn the pages?
> Her: Just press the button on the side.
> ...


That is exactly what happened when I first looked at the Nook!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot of the bugs have been worked out with the two updates that have been issued. My nook freezes up occasionally while it is asleep, but a reboot always wakes it back up. The page turns are very quick now, same as my K2. I still don't like the user interface on the touchscreen, so I only read one book at a time on it, instead of the two or three I usually have going on the K2.

The next software update is supposed to be arriving this week. Allegedly they will also be announcing a cheaper model that is wi-fi only, no 3G.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, pidgeon, for the update from a dual user.  It's nice to hear things are getting better for Nook.  I can't imagine having an e-reader and not having multiple books going at one time.  That's one of the benefits of this fabulous device!

How do you update the Nook software?  Hmm, a new wi-fi only model?  The 3G is a big plus for me.  I wouldn't choose that option.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The nook gets over-the-air updates just like the Kindle.

I would definitely have gone with a wireless vs. 3G. I don't travel, so I purchase all of my books at home. I have a wireless modem, so downloading via wi-fi is just fine. Additionally, most of the books on my nook have been purchased from either Fictionwise or Kobo, so those get sideloaded via USB anyhow.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Wireless is a nice feature of the 3G


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, pidgeon, for the info! We travel a lot, so the 3G makes the most sense for my situation.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazon missed out not getting the Kindle in Best Buy instead of Target.  It just does not feel like a good fit to me, and the Nook already has a pretty amazing PoP display opportunity just being in Barnes and Noble.  They really need to get the Kindles somewhere more appropriate and larger in scale but I just can't think of what else is left.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Amazon missed out not getting the Kindle in Best Buy instead of Target. It just does not feel like a good fit to me, and the Nook already has a pretty amazing PoP display opportunity just being in Barnes and Noble. They really need to get the Kindles somewhere more appropriate and larger in scale but I just can't think of what else is left.


I'm pretty sure there are more Targets than Best Buys across the country and Target probably gets a lot more traffic since you can shop for things other than tech stuff there. I think it's a good fit myself. We were at Target today and they were, in fact, overhauling their electronics department (as someone had heard they would be right around now).

Can't remember if there had been any verified stories about Kindle coming to Target, but there's one today:

http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/22/target-to-sell-amazons-kindle-marketnewsvideo.html


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I toured through a local Best Buy and they did not have a Nook display model.  I had to ask three sales clerks before I found one that knew what a Nook was.  The display was not yet set up.  Anyway, I was touring through the mall last week and B&N had a large Nook display at the front of their store and they were doing an excellent job of marketing.  They had a separate booth at the front of the store with several Nooks available to handle and a person working the booth who was very knowledgeable and actually owned and used the product.  Have to give B&N a kudos for their marketing and training sessions.  I don't think we will see those kind of quality displays at Target or Best Buy for either product.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heck, even the Apple guy I talked to at Best Buy didn't seem to know much about the iPad....

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Blanche said:


> I toured through a local Best Buy and they did not have a Nook display model. I had to ask three sales clerks before I found one that knew what a Nook was. The display was not yet set up. Anyway, I was touring through the mall last week and B&N had a large Nook display at the front of their store and they were doing an excellent job of marketing. They had a separate booth at the front of the store with several Nooks available to handle and a person working the booth who was very knowledgeable and actually owned and used the product. Have to give B&N a kudos for their marketing and training sessions. I don't think we will see those kind of quality displays at Target or Best Buy for either product.


Sadly that doesn't seem to be true at all B&N's, although it should be.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heck, even the Apple guy I talked to at Best Buy didn't seem to know much about the iPad....
> 
> Betsy


That happens a lot at Best Buy, unfortunately - my husband overhears the sales people there and just shakes his head.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't been much impressed at our recent forays into Best Buy....but they sure do have a lot of shiney stuff.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been a while since I've been in a Best Buy, but I did drop by a B&N the other day to check out nook.  The fellow staffing the display -- right up front, about 4 devices to play with -- was very knowledgable and also very inquisitive about the Kindle -- I told him up front that I was really just curious about nook.

Anyway, the fellow really wanted to know what the differences were so that he could talk intelligently about people who ask things like "why is this better than that Kindle thing".  He let me play as long as I wanted and then asked what I noticed was better/worse/same/different and about my impression of relative ease of use.  We actually had a very good conversation -- and agreed that while the iPad had brought publicity, for most folks who do a LOT of reading, the e-ink screen is going to be preferable.  In the end, I allowed as how if the nook had been out first I probably would have gotten it because it's quite a sexy little device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nook news from Bufo Calvin of "I Love my Kindle" blog: I gather a recent update has enhanced the browsing experience, you can now check e-mail via the web, and wi-fi is enabled everywhere, not just in a B&N store. Here's a link to the post: http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/round-up-20-book-chatter-nook-surfing/


----------

